# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn?

## Mamandy

Mijn man en ik hebben 8 weken geleden voor het eerst zonder condoom gevreeën maar mijn man is niet klaargekomen, nu kan het natuurlijk heel makkelijk zijn dat er in voorvocht ook zaad zit dus daar gaat deze vraag niet om natuurlijk, het is maar even ter informatie  :Wink:  daarna ook geen gemeenschap meer gehad....

Nu ben ik 6 weken geleden voor het eerst sinds de geboorte van mijn dochter (krijgt nog steeds borstvoeding) ongesteld geworden maar het was er plots, bleef 3 a 4 daagjes en het was ook in 1 keer weer weg, zonder navloeien dus. Precies 4 weken later weer ongi en weer was het er plots en plots was het weer weg, zonder navloeien, ik vond het natuurlijk al best vreemd dat dat zo ging....

Ik voel me erg ongeduldig de laatste paar weken, kan echt woedend worden om niks, ben erg nerveus, ik heb af en toe wat krampen in mijn baarmoeder, mijn buik rommelt veel, heb ineens veel meer last van gas, ik heb last van verstoppingen, ik plas veel vaker dan normaal en heb nu al twee keer een soort van klein slijmdraadje (denk aan slijmprop) gehad na het plassen en ben sinds een paar dagen ook misselijk 's ochtends (had ik bij m'n eerste niet maar de ene zwangerschap is de andere niet natuurlijk) maar ik vind niet dat mijn tepels nou zo veel gevoeliger zijn geworden en mijn tepels zijn ook niet donkerder, dan denk ik weer dat dat verschil misschien in de borstvoeding -die ik mijn dochter nog geef- zit, ik heb ook het idee dat er vaker niks meer uit komt en als ik er in knijp dan komt er helemaal niet zo veel melk meer uit, mijn dochter komt dan ook ineens weer veel vaker dan normaal, drinkt even 'droog' en komt dan na een half uur weer

Ik denk eigenlijk pas sinds een paar dagen.... "ben ik niet zwanger, de kans is erg klein maar zou het dan toch.......????"

Wat denken jullie als je dit zo leest?
Ik ga zo wel een zwangerschapstestje halen want ik wil zekerheid, ben ik niet zwanger dan kan ik het naast me neerleggen en ben ik het wel dan kan ik een feestje vieren hahahaha

Alvast bedankt voor reactie(s)

----------


## antje111111

vast beetje laat voor een reactie nu, maar wat je zegt: het is mogelijk ja. 

zou je haast een test aanraden, maar die heb je neem ik aan wel al gedaan nu?

----------


## Mamandy

Ja en was negatief maar we gaan weer proberen volgende maand, ik hou een ovulatieschema bij dus op de goeie hoop maar  :Big Grin: 

Bedankt voor je reactie...

----------


## antje111111

succes  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mamandy,

Is het ondertussen al gelukt? Ben je in verwachting van je 2e kindje?
En anders nogmaals succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

